# When you like a girl



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Men, how do you show it? How do you let her know you are into her?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Pop tent ...

Are you asking about how you can tell, or specifically what a man will do?

Presuming you are looking for signals, you will know primarily through body language.
He smiles.
Pupils dilated.
He looks directly at you when speaking.
He faces and leans into or towards you when interacting.
He takes opportunities to touch, or be in contact with you.
He's generally in great spirits in your presence.
He calls you when he says he's going to ... or is sincerely apologetic if he does not.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Pop tent ...
> 
> Are you asking about how you can tell, or specifically what a man will do?
> 
> ...


I was reading on another website where a guy was asking if this girl was into him. It made me wonder because men and women are so different and express their interests differently. And sometimes we don't know if we are reading the signals correctly.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Pull their hair, throw rocks at them, call them names, and run away if they actually try talking to me.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Pull their hair, throw rocks at them, call them names, and run away if they actually try talking to me.


 no wonder women get all frustrated, lol


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AppleDucklings said:


> no wonder women get all frustrated, lol


We don't mature as quickly - remember? And considering I have two young girls - 9 and 12 - that's probably pretty close to how I'd answer that question coming from them!

Also - for almost 17 years I've only been "expressing" interest in one woman. Just remember that some of us who find ourselves single after a long-term relationship may be a bit out of practice.

I'm writing Deejo's list down - looks good to me - going to keep it in my wallet for reference. 

And will try to remember not to pull the hair...


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> We don't mature as quickly - remember? And considering I have two young girls - 9 and 12 - that's probably pretty close to how I'd answer that question coming from them!
> 
> Also - for almost 17 years I've only been "expressing" interest in one woman. Just remember that some of us who find ourselves single after a long-term relationship may be a bit out of practice.
> 
> ...


Well............some girls like their hair....wait, never mind....
different thread! LOL

Nice, you will have no problems...
I bet when you meet someone you really like, everything on that list will come naturally


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Pop tent ...
> 
> Are you asking about how you can tell, or specifically what a man will do?
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is making the assumption that he's a relatively mature guy. It gets so annoying when some guys where I work suddenly develop romantic interests in a woman. Joking, picking on the woman. Obessed with self-checking, making sure he's not looking too long, yet not ignoring her. In short - obsessed with her presence. Finds the most inane reasons to need to speak to her. Wears a rut in the carpeting from constantly passing by her office space.

One of my engineers is a single mother. She's new to the group. My office is on the traffic isle. I finally grabbed a guy by the arm last thursday and introduced him to her because his back and forth was like watching a tennis match.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yup, I think we now have men covered from age 7 to 77.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> Men, how do you show it? How do you let her know you are into her?


Ask her out.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Halien said:


> Sounds like it is making the assumption that he's a relatively mature guy. It gets so annoying when some guys where I work suddenly develop romantic interests in a woman. Joking, picking on the woman. Obessed with self-checking, making sure he's not looking too long, yet not ignoring her. In short - obsessed with her presence. Finds the most inane reasons to need to speak to her. Wears a rut in the carpeting from constantly passing by her office space.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

If the interest is returned (appears excited to see you, brightens when you approach, asks if you miss a day, laughs at lame jokes), I then would have asked her out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're asking, then he's probably into you  You've picked up some clues.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

When I like a girl:

I will over analyze liking her and freeze with complete inaction on my part until she moves on.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Soccerfan73 said:


> When I like a girl:
> 
> I will over analyze liking her and freeze with complete inaction on my part until she moves on.


:smthumbup:

Like high school all over again!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Like high school all over again!


like my whole life so far, all over again!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AppleDucklings said:


> Men, how do you show it? How do you let her know you are into her?


OK AD - to keep us wandering too far off topic - what signs do YOU give a guy?

And - if I remember your story - you're in my boat. Totally out of practice! Wondering if the signals have changed!

Before I got married, a girl couldn't blow me off by "pretending" to text on her phone.

AND - back then - it wasn't so easy to just hop on FB and chat - and flirt - in total privacy. Nowadays - body language and eye contact don't always come into play.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> OK AD - to keep us wandering too far off topic - what signs do YOU give a guy?
> 
> And - if I remember your story - you're in my boat. Totally out of practice! Wondering if the signals have changed!
> 
> ...


I show up at their house in nothing but a bath towel.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AppleDucklings said:


> I show up at their house in nothing but a bath towel.


So - you play hard to get, eh?

:smthumbup:

Forward - but effective!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not sure I've ever checked anyone's pupils unless I thought they had been hit really hard on the head!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> So - you play hard to get, eh?
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> Forward - but effective!


ha ha! ok, so I only did that once  But mission accomplished, hehe


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I'm not sure I've ever checked anyone's pupils unless I thought they had been hit really hard on the head!


Was wondering about that too...maybe my pupils are betraying me...?


----------



## OOE (Mar 17, 2011)

AD,

I met my GF shortly after my divorce (it was a protracted divorce, so it wasn't so close to the pain that my judgement was impared). 

When we met, she pursued me. I found her very attractive and I was interested in her. However, I wasn't sure if the signals I was reading were really there, or if it was simply wishful thinking.

I even turned her down the first time she asked me to do something with her.

In retrospect, my warm indifference was pretty alpha. She pursued even harder, and eventually her interest was obvious enough that I saw it for what it was.

So to answer your question, attraction from either side is a bit of a dance. Follow your instincts, and if you feel there is interest, test the water with a bit of light flirting.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I was at a social function last week. This girl kept staring at me when I wasn't looking, and when I was facing her she turned away quickly. Even my friend commented on that.

Except, when a guy does that to a girl, then usually police and restraining orders get thrown into the loop. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

